#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Sex In Penang

## dirtydog

Yes even Penang has it's dirty seedy side, alas it is not very inviting, 50 year old fat women or transvesites seem to be the main option for sex in Penang.

Anyway first up is the Nam Wah Bar and Hotel in Chulia street, this place is old, hell it is probably older than me as are most of the ladies working in there, you go in thru the door and then to the right of the counter and you will see the main bar, it has the atmosphere of an empty darkened school dining hall and is basically a dump, the customers are generally dirty old rickshaw drivers who you defineately wouldn't want to go second after they have done one of the gals, yep the customers and the bar is pretty gruesome, anyway once you have finished in there you can always nip next door to spend the rest of a boring evening in the Hong Kong Bar.

*Penang Visa Run Page*







*Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

----------


## dirtydog

For the pooves on holiday in Penang you will need to nip off to Love Lane, this is where the Transvestites hang out, this is just off of Penang Road, I believe the trannies get there after dark, and no I don't have any idea of how much they charge, the gals in the bars and health clubs always used to charge 100 ringit for a short time, hopefully this will give you a guide on how much you will be charged to be buggered.

----------


## Fabian

The "girls" are older than you? Now that must be some old hags!

----------


## dirtydog

Normally the whore houses in Penang are called health centers, God knows what is healthy about shagging some aging AIDS ridden whore, but hell that's what they call themselves.

----------


## Bluecat

> Yes even Penang has it's dirty seedy side, alas it is not very inviting, 50 year old fat women or transvesites seem to be the main option for sex in Penang.


Penang is Chinese, so you'll find all the karaoke bars or the bars where girls 'serve' you as you would find in any other 'Chinese' place.
But compared to Thailand, I agree it is a bit expensive (understatement).

----------


## dirtydog

Now this sign I did find a bit funny, it is at the entrance to the health centre in the Continental Hotel.

----------


## buadhai

Does the old Cathay hotel still have the massage parlor in the basement?

----------


## dirtydog

Cititel on Penang road also has a health centre, but I believe this place would be too upmarket to allow that sort of thing, and if they did it would be damn expensive  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Fabian, a few years ago I had a fat 55 year old women offering me a blow job, she didn't have any teeth I might add, my friend who I was with was in the toilet at the time, I explained to the old hag that I was against prostitution, but I also told her my mate was all for it and loved older women, he really didn't know what hit him when he got back to the table and for some reason wanted us to leave  :Smile:  I never did tell him  :Smile: 

bluecat karaok really aint my thing, but I did goto one  :Smile: 

buadhai I forgot to check out the Cathay, next time your there could you check it out  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

The "Nam Wah" sounds like just my sort of thing, I'll earmark it for my next visa trip.
I find all these young yaba heads in Pattaya and the teens in Phnom Phen pretty revolting.

----------


## Mr Earl

> The "Nam Wah" sounds like just my sort of thing, I'll earmark it for my next visa trip.
> I find all these young yaba heads in Pattaya and the teens in Phnom Phen pretty revolting.


Spoken like a true connoisseur of gumless flappers! :dev+ang:

----------


## colourful-era

I found Penang to be fairly grim - to only have ladyboys as a sex option kind of summed the place up for me.

----------


## qwerty

When I was in Penang, a couple of years ago, two fairly decent looking Indian girls starting giving me the eye.  However, as they approached me, I was overwhelmed by the combined odors of cheap perfume and two day old sweat!  :Puke:

----------


## colourful-era

^Do you think it's true then that Indian and Phillipine women are dirty (in a hygeine sense) - regardless of age and beauty?

----------


## stroller

Filipinas-dirty? Where did this rumour start?
Don't make assumptions about the people  by the places they work in.

----------


## qwerty

I certainly wouldn't make generalizations like that, but these two beauties were quite ripe!

----------


## stroller

Isn't a communal shower part of the deal in these situations?

----------


## YellowTrip

Guess it would be OK if the sign read male masseurs.

You know how they separate the men from the boys in those Muslim countries - "with a crowbar"

----------


## mend

DD, What in the world did you have against those two, poor, sweet, Russian Tourist Ladies on the Jometien Beach....lol..... C YA SOON!!!

----------


## Fstop

Cathay Hotel has a health center --- went in there and it was damn expensive for short time so I walked out. Also remember that if a taxi brings you to one of these places he'll get a commission.

----------


## slimboyfat

About 12 years ago I was working on a ship that was on a regular run between singapore and penang. there used to be about 4 or 5 hotel bars similar to Nam Wah. One of them had some quite nice looking malay ladies which i used from time to time.

Sadly last time I was in Penang it seemed that Nam Wah was the only one left. That was the first bar I ever went to in Penang - introduced to me by one of the Sierra Leone AB's. Prince his name was. Huge freaking guy. We must have looked a sight sharing a trishaw together - at that time the trishaw was much cheaper than a cab.

Hong Kong Bar next door used to be ok too - but last time i was there it was just full of a rather jaded collection of guys who live in Thailand and were in Penang for a visa run. I happened to bump into one of them in Pattaya last time I was there.

The good thing about the Hong Kong Bar is that if they are closed you can just give either the brother or sister owners a call and they will open the place for you.

Georgetown seems to have become a less exciting place sex-wise but I still find it a very interesting place and my favourite town in peninsular Malaysia. Maybe more because of my own personal memories rather than anything else. And maybe because it is more Chinese than Malay.

I have probably posted this somewhere else here already but who cares, I am so excited that Singapore has been included in the Malaysia section

----------


## Thetyim

I'm still waiting for you to do a TR on Batan

It's only a short trip from Singapore 15km I think and I hear the night life is good.

----------


## slimboyfat

Batam?

Yes i have been thinking about that too. Apparently you can hire a weekend girlfriend for a small amount of money. 
Well my friends are interested in that side of things - i am more into the seafood and cultural experience to be had there as you would imagine.

----------


## kingwilly

and u can get a ferry to JKT from there too!

----------


## slimboyfat

> and u can get a ferry to JKT from there too!


so are you suggesting i come to jakarta or we meet in Batam to eat some seafood and try out the culture?

----------


## kingwilly

both matey, when suits u??

----------


## ILoveDogs

dirtydog, if you are against prostitution, why do you know all the places to get it in a place most of us spend only a few days getting a visa, and therefore, even if we are in favor of prostitution, we can wait until we get back to LOS to participate?

Just wondering?

----------


## stroller

> dirtydog, if you are against prostitution...


Who says he is?
He's just very picky, since he won't pay more than a purple.  :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by mrT
> 
> 
> and u can get a ferry to JKT from there too!
> 
> 
> so are you suggesting i come to jakarta or we meet in Batam to eat some seafood and try out the culture?


fcuk me sideways.You two out on the rantan togeather.Type of reminds me of cosmos smallpiece and sir les patterson!...dunno if I even want to see the pics. :Smile:

----------


## ILoveDogs

Uhmm, the OP says I believe in his very first post that he "is against prostitution", unless I made a mistake. I am not going back to reread it.

----------


## ILoveDogs

Oh, sorry I am wrong, it is in post number 9 where he explains to a hooker that he doesn't believe in prostitution.  I am not saying he is wrong, either way, but just it seems strange to post all this info for a sport you are not involved in.  But maybe he is just being helpful, as the info for sure is very helpful.

----------


## Thetyim

^ He was joking. She was 55 and had no teeth and he was setting her up for his mate.
English sense of humour.

----------


## dirtydog

I'm a bit too young for doing 55 year olds, maybe in an other 30 years I shall give it some thought  :Smile:

----------


## ILoveDogs

Do hookers who are really 20 or 30 years older than you, and not great looking, hit on you and expect you to buy?

----------


## Thetyim

^ You look just about right for them I reckon

----------


## dirtydog

Only in Malaysia  :Smile:  although she was only about 14 years older than me  :Sad:

----------


## geoff

Along time ago, maybe 20 years, I was in Penang on a visa run,(it was good then)  I stayed at the Cathay Hotel, which was also good, then. Anyway, I went out for a drink, and came across, "The Shangrila Musical hall), It was very quiet, maybe, half a dozen customers, and as it was a large place, it made it look even more, sort of gaunt.  As I got through the door I was absolutely mobbed, by, girls, staff, management.  I couldn't believe it.  They were so happy to have a falang, walk in off the street.
I fought my way in, found a table, and sat down, still surrounded by so many people. Anyway, I ordered a Scotch and soda.  I seemed to be waiting ages for my drink.  After what was a long time, the manager, and two or three aides came to my table, almost in tears, not wanting to upset the honoured, falang visitor, then in a very sorry voice, bowing, and scraping, confessed.  Sorry sir.  We've run out of soda.  I almost fell of my chair.
This is true,  I went back a few times after,  and was welcomed with open arms.   Strange people, but nice.      :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## buad hai

^Did you check the basement of the Cathay? Naughty massage parlor there for many years....

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> Do hookers who are really 20 or 30 years older than you, and not great looking, hit on you and expect you to buy?


You bet.   If a 20 year old guy walks into a bar in Thailand, ALL the ladies will be all over him, including the 40 year olds.

And more often than not, it's actually the older ones who seem to have the most success!  (Especially when experienced, speaking English, fun outgoing attitude, etc.)

Also freebies happen a lot.  So then you're left with what SHOULD be a total no-brainer choice of going with a fun, outgoing, sexy, experienced 30-something year old girl who you communicate great with and who will f*ck you all night for free and be your guide the next day(s), or pay good money for a 20 year old star-fish who thinks her snatch is made of solid gold.

(Perhaps superfluously, but the answer is: Go for the 30-something year old, dummy!  :Smile:  )

Anyway, this topic needs way more pictures, preferably those not depicting signage.

----------


## good2bhappy

The Soho pub has a few freelancers

----------


## Andrew

All of the above is converted to reflexlogy massage by China's national . Now the only sex is at Taiwan the same road with CitiTel Hotel...updated

----------


## robby22

> Does the old Cathay hotel still have the massage parlor in the basement?


Cathay is temp closed due to "raids." In past after a couple months it will slowly start when things quiet down. Are there raids in Thailand? No basement but walk around the side to the back where the Health club or massage parlor is.

----------


## DrAndy

> Did you check the basement of the Cathay? Naughty massage parlor there for many years....


I stayed there a few times, in the 90s, but never noticed it had a basement!!

I did notice that it was a nice old house and had great big doors...and a weird garden

oh well

----------


## Bobcock

I was in an indian restaurant in penang about 20 years ago.

the waitress was cute and asked me where i was going afterwards.

Hotel to watch the Super Bowl I said.

She said sounds fun, can I join you?

Sure I said and two hours later she knocked on my door.

She was Pakistani and not shy at all.

----------


## dirtydog

^Wouldn't have thought either of you would have been into the super bowl, suppose the tv must have had other chanels you could watch though.

----------


## Happyman

> I'm a bit too young for doing 55 year olds, maybe in an other 30 years I shall give it some thought


You lucky Lucky Bastard !!!!
Where can you find them that young ?


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## mediamanbkk

> I was in an indian restaurant in penang about 20 years ago.
> 
> the waitress was cute and asked me where i was going afterwards.
> 
> Hotel to watch the Super Bowl I said.
> 
> She said sounds fun, can I join you?
> 
> Sure I said and two hours later she knocked on my door.
> ...


Excellent bit of luck!  The Super Bowl lasts for hours - did you?

----------


## Bobcock

Wrong DD, I've lived in the states, had a season ticket to an NFL team and even been to a Suoer Bowl.

It was a good game too, the Giants won on a late field goal as I remember. Scott Norwood I think.

I wouldn't even think about sex until the game was over!!!

----------


## Bobcock

^^ No, bang bang splat, same as usual.

----------


## mediamanbkk

Good so you didn't miss much of the game that way.

----------


## Bobcock

> Quote: *Bobcock* "I wouldn't even think about sex until the game was over!!!"


which word in that sentence confused you?

----------


## good2bhappy

available
expensive
seedy

----------


## Mr Brown

> Wrong DD, I've lived in the states, had a season ticket to an NFL team and even been to a Suoer Bowl. It was a good game too, the Giants won on a late field goal as I remember. Scott Norwood I think. I wouldn't even think about sex until the game was over!!!


I had to stop stadium quizzes Bobcock new all the American ones

geek

----------


## Bobcock

I loved those, they were great.

----------


## teak15

hey, your posts are just remakable. Your ideas to have sex at some special place is favoured by my wife. So we wished to spend some time there.

thanks for your suggestions

----------


## Camel Toe

Strange experience going to Penang from Thailand.  I can't remember ever seeing something shagable, always hags and boygirls.  Not a good place for a handsome roguish rounder like meself.

----------

